# "Walk on the Beach" - a poem about babywearing



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I wanted to share a beautiful experience I had with my dd2 today at the beach. She was really upset, and nothing I did seemed to help. I thought she might be tired, so I put her in the sling and walked slowly along the beach to let the crashing waves put her to sleep. I walked so she could watch them while she dozed off, slowly to savour the moment. It was an amazing experience, we really bonded, and at the end, I found an almost perfectly round, smooth stone. Here's a poem I wrote about it:

arms and body craddled in cozy warmth
sun-beat and sand covered.
lay head against chest.
and breathe.
the waves crash and roar
then make a hissing, bubbly retreat.
a lilting pace.
a rhythmic dance.
and
she falls asleep.


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

That is beautiful and I can picture you both







. You should submit it to Mothering Mag.!









Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful-I can picture you perfectly in my mind!
Thanks for sharing








Ann


----------



## MonikitaUT (May 4, 2004)

Ahhh, that is lovely! It paints the prettiest image in my mind. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

LOVE this Pam!

Aviva


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

that is beautiful. that must have been so amazing for your dd...falling asleep to the sound of waves crashing the feeling of your mom's heartbeat.... awesome poem! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Maybe I will submit it... Anyone know how I would go about doing that?
Thanks


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

That's beautiful! What a wonderful memory to have!









(((now I really miss living right near the water.....sigh....)))


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

That was a beautiful poem.
I've only recently started wearing a sling with Grace, she's almost 6 months old. I wish I had started when she was a new-born, oh well, I'll know how wonderful it is for baby #2 (coming someday in the distant future)


----------



## cheery (Jul 29, 2004)

i hope someone puts that on a greeting card so that we can send it to new mamas and papas to be. i sure wish i had known about slings before dd was born ...


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

That was a great poem...I could picture you two walking along the beach....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Annabel_the_Sheep (Jul 27, 2005)

This is so beautyful! Puts tears to my eyes. This is the kind of moment that will stay with you forever and ever.


----------

